
What do you hate about email? - RomaTesla
Hello everyone,
We&#x27;re redesigning email from the ground up. Giving it a whole new look. A breath of fresh air. 
Soooo... we&#x27;d love to know about your experience with email. Do you have any wishes or requests?<p>Appreciate your time! Have a nice rest of the day ;)
======
brigandish
The ability to encrypt messages that's easy enough that non tech professionals
can use it - or even tech professionals.

I'd like to be able to read mails simply by sorting them into filesystem
folders and reading them like text files. The need to understand mbox and mdir
and emix or whatever other formats are out there is annoying. I want to be
able to read them with or without an app, and for different apps to read _from
the same data without reorganising it_. Why should I have 3 different stores
of the same emails on my laptop because I installed 3 different mail clients?

If you're really coming up with a whole new system then clarify your terms -
what's the different between an MTA or and MRU or an MDA… I remember physics
lectures easier than this.

I could go on all day. Good luck, I genuinely hope you manage it.

------
ddingus
Don't pull a google and make email dynamic. The stable nature of it when
received is the best feature.

I like email. It just works. Lean UI would be nice. Top functions one touch or
click please.

~~~
RomaTesla
Awesome, great feedback! Highly appreciated :)

~~~
ddingus
Looking to move off gmail.

Conversation view and killer search also make great sense.

If free, show me a nice add; otherwise, I am happy to buy. Bonus for long
term, like 2 year service pricing advantages.

Email is not a thing I want to think about much. Just works, just use

Good luck, have fun!

~~~
RomaTesla
Thanks for the ideas! The pricing expectations are good to hear. We're
planning on going with the freemium strategy, so there will be a version of an
app for everyone. If you'd like to stay updated, here's a link to our website:
[http://juicymail.co](http://juicymail.co). Feel free to sign up or ask
anything else that's on your mind.

Regards, Roman

------
zlynx
I like Thunderbird and Mutt.

If your system can't handle and categorize IMAP folders of 50,000 messages and
500 new emails per day, don't bother on my account.

Have good GPG support.

Search is important. My cyrus imap server can find good search results in a
couple of seconds out of 15 GB of email. You'd have to at least match that.

Make sure I can send messages in plain text with formatting that is exactly
how I wrote it or pasted it.

But on the other hand, I do need to be able to read HTML email. I just won't
write it.

~~~
RomaTesla
Great feedback, thank you! Which OS do you use? Are most of those 500 emails
promotional, or do you communicate via email a lot?

Thanks in advance!

~~~
zlynx
I use Linux, Windows and Android.

Mailing lists. Then probably promotional. Notifications from things like
Facebook, LiveJournal, Patreon, various web forums, etc. Then probably status
reports from various scripts. The least amount of email is from people I
actually talk to.

------
rman666
You’re not really redesigning email. You’re only designing a new email client.
Good luck with your project, there have been many email clients over the
years, so I’m not sure what you can improve that hasn’t already been tried.
Gmail and Outlook, for example, are already very good at what they do.

~~~
RomaTesla
Our goal is to redesign email, not an email client. I sounds far-fetched, but
there's a lot about that can be improved. From the basic UX to the way we
communicate and share media via email. It takes many iterations and a long
process, but there is a lot of room for innovation in email. In a long run, it
will be much much more powerful then Gmail or Outlook, those are almost the
same experiences we had 40 years ago.

------
chewz
> We're redesigning email from the ground up. Giving it a whole new look. A
> breath of fresh air.

It already had been done []

[] [http://mutt.org/](http://mutt.org/)

~~~
RomaTesla
Plz ignore the cockly language :D

We believe email is extemely outdated, and all the current solutions out there
aren't really making it any better. We're taking a whole new approach and our
only mission is to bring a whole new email experience that everyone can love.
That's why I'm curious to know about your opinion, basically :)

